# B13 & B14 Coilovers



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

Ok so, I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra Se-r and want coilovers-the actual full coilovers-like more than a grand kind. I want to know if the b14 suspension can work on my B13-if so then what do I have to do make it work properly. I really want to know what other companies make full coilovers for the b13 though besides motivational engineering and I forget the other one. But the coilovers I really want are the Tein HA coilovers. I have riddin in 5 different cars with these in them and they all ride like a dream car without any hassles. So if anyone can help me out and give some information please do so. Thanks a lot.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *Ok so, I have a 1991 Nissan Sentra Se-r and want coilovers-the actual full coilovers-like more than a grand kind. I want to know if the b14 suspension can work on my B13-if so then what do I have to do make it work properly. I really want to know what other companies make full coilovers for the b13 though besides motivational engineering and I forget the other one. But the coilovers I really want are the Tein HA coilovers. I have riddin in 5 different cars with these in them and they all ride like a dream car without any hassles. So if anyone can help me out and give some information please do so. Thanks a lot. *


Ground Control makes an Adavance Design coil over double adjustable racing shock for the B13.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

could anyone confirm how these ride and how these handle and tell me how other good coilovers handle and ride. Thanks.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *could anyone confirm how these ride and how these handle and tell me how other good coilovers handle and ride. Thanks. *


The valving and spring rates can be cusotm taylored to what you do, you can make them soft or super stiff. About half of the NASA Cup cars run these.

They are also 1.5" shorter than stock so yo ucan lower and not lose travel.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

So they ride to what I want them tooo!! Thats sounds great!! Do I have to call them for a special order or something. That lowering is perfect also. But just for anyone to confirm my other question about the b14 aftermarket coilovers to fit in my b13. I have searched and I think that I have a few threads around that tells the Pulsar Gti-r coilovers will fit in myt car but there are some downsides. Well Thanks for the Information morepower. Heeellllpppp meeee!!!!!I want to learn anything and everything I can.

P.S. Please dont tell me to search b/c thats all I do on these forums and only if I have something really important I will ask that I haven't found answers to. Thats why it still says what is it oh yeah newbie.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *So they ride to what I want them tooo!! Thats sounds great!! Do I have to call them for a special order or something. That lowering is perfect also. But just for anyone to confirm my other question about the b14 aftermarket coilovers to fit in my b13. I have searched and I think that I have a few threads around that tells the Pulsar Gti-r coilovers will fit in myt car but there are some downsides. Well Thanks for the Information morepower. Heeellllpppp meeee!!!!!I want to learn anything and everything I can.
> 
> P.S. Please dont tell me to search b/c thats all I do on these forums and only if I have something really important I will ask that I haven't found answers to. Thats why it still says what is it oh yeah newbie. *


The GTI-R coilovers won't fit. check out www.groundcontrolinc.com or call 530 677-8600

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *The GTI-R coilovers won't fit. check out www.groundcontrolinc.com or call 530 677-8600
> 
> Mike *


Make that www.ground-control.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

But what about with little modification. I know the Gti-r should fit. I have been told that anything should fit with modification. So do you think I should try and do it. If it doesn't work, I can jump on one of the Gti-r sites and sell it fairly easily. Well what about the b14 coilovers. Do u think that with less modification they will fit. Just want to know b/c in love with tein. Thanks a lot for replies. peace!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *But what about with little modification. I know the Gti-r should fit. I have been told that anything should fit with modification. So do you think I should try and do it. If it doesn't work, I can jump on one of the Gti-r sites and sell it fairly easily. Well what about the b14 coilovers. Do u think that with less modification they will fit. Just want to know b/c in love with tein. Thanks a lot for replies. peace!!! *


The B14 has struts front, beam axle and coil over shocks in the rear. The GTI-R has struts in the front and IRS in the rear with struts. They are two entirely different chassis and types of rear suspension. The front struts may interchange but the rear won't for sure.

The N14 Pulsar is what you are proably thinking about, not the GTI-R.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *The N14 Pulsar is what you are proably thinking about, not the GTI-R.*


Actually N15 Mike. Much of the N15 suspension is the same as the B14. Likewise, much of the N14 suspension is the same as the B13.

A check of the Nismo catalog reveals the B14 and N15 suspension components (including STBs) are listed on the same line. Same with the B13 and N14.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

so the n14 pulsar coilovers will most likely fit in my b13. finally someone answers my question. thank you


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Hawaiinsleeper said:


> *so the n14 pulsar coilovers will most likely fit in my b13. finally someone answers my question. thank you *


The B14 and B13 are totally different in back as Mike stated. If it fits the B13 in the rear it will NOT fit the B14 in the rear. You have plenty of choices for coilovers. Truechoice, Motivational, Ground Control. Take a look at the thread above this one and start calling some of those people. The fronts are all pretty much the same but many of those listed in the sticky also make a B13 application for the rear.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *The B14 and B13 are totally different in back as Mike stated.*


Reread what I wrote.....

B13/N14
B14/N15

Never said B13 and B14 were the same.

That said, I'm 100% sure about the B14/N15. I'm 98% sure I found a reference for the B13/N14 in the Nismo catalog placing them on the same page, but I couldn't find it with a quick look, but there is very little infor about either in the Nismo catalog I have.

The GTi-R, or RNN-14 is a different animal altogether, and Nissan pretty much treats it that way. It's a homolugation special with lots of unique parts on it. While technically it's an N14 platform, it's much like saying a 1966 Shelby GT350 is the same as a 1966 Mustang with at 289. NOT the same.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Geo said:


> *Reread what I wrote.....
> 
> B13/N14
> B14/N15
> ...


Never said you did.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Geo said:


> *Reread what I wrote.....
> 
> B13/N14
> B14/N15
> ...


After double checking my Japanese Nismo Catalog, I think George is correct. In fact the Nismo SE-R that was at SEMA last year had modied N15 shocks, those shocks will not even come close to fitting a B13.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

JIS makes full body coilovers for b14 but not sure on the whole b13/b14 fitment thing. i dont think they will fit because when i was looking for springs for my 92 se-r they would list some springs to fit on b12/b13 and some for b14/b15. the JIS coilovers start at like 1800 for the good ones but they also make street series. also look at what you want to do with your car like if you want to do street, street/strip, road racing, etc... coilovers are usually designed for specific applications.


----------

